# Valentine's day.



## Tashyboy (Feb 7, 2015)

What's your treat for HID.

or will you give it a miss again


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Feb 7, 2015)

Tashyboy said:



			What's your treat for HID.

or will you give it a miss again
		
Click to expand...

Have always given it a miss. Total rip off


----------



## Pin-seeker (Feb 7, 2015)

I'm not a fan tbh. 
I'll probably get her a card & take her for an indian,anything for a quiet life.


----------



## c1973 (Feb 7, 2015)

Yeah, I'll probably let her cook something special. I'll stick the dishes in the dishwasher for her though, since its a special day.


----------



## Hobbit (Feb 7, 2015)

I'll get her a card and the usual new ironing board cover.


----------



## GB72 (Feb 7, 2015)

I get to dodge it this year as am in hospital for a spot of minor surgery


----------



## patricks148 (Feb 7, 2015)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Have always given it a miss. Total rip off
		
Click to expand...

you old romantic you!


----------



## Tashyboy (Feb 7, 2015)

Not happy, she's just mentioned goin to see 50 shades of rubbish at the pictures.

its not happening, I need to focus on my shot game.


----------



## John_R7 (Feb 7, 2015)

50 Shades of Grey.
But not with me - her sister .

Never done anything for about the last 15 years - mutual agreement it is nonsense.


----------



## chrisd (Feb 7, 2015)

I've booked a table for the evening, only problem is that she's crap at snooker


----------



## Pin-seeker (Feb 7, 2015)

chrisd said:



			I've booked a table for the evening, only problem is that she's crap at snooker
		
Click to expand...

The old ones are the best.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Feb 7, 2015)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Have always given it a miss. Total rip off
		
Click to expand...

Why not treat her to a new cloth for cleaning your FJ's?


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Feb 7, 2015)

Taking her out for a meal as its her Bday couple days after


----------



## pokerjoke (Feb 7, 2015)

Will definitely be buying my beautiful fiancÃ© something special she deserves it.


----------



## bluewolf (Feb 7, 2015)

We're going to watch Phoenix Nights on the Sunday night. Probably have a nice meal at Gaucho before we go in.. Nothing says romance quite like a bit of Brian Potter.....


----------



## Tiger man (Feb 7, 2015)

Tashyboy said:



			Not happy, she's just mentioned goin to see 50 shades of rubbish at the pictures.

its not happening, I need to focus on my shot game.
		
Click to expand...

Well if you focusing on your shot game you best be nice to her!


----------



## SocketRocket (Feb 7, 2015)

I think my Wife's sick of me getting the wrong presents for her for Valentine's Day. As a hint, she's written down her dress and bra sizes onto a bit of paper for me.
I'm sure I'll find this most helpful when I'm in Argos getting her a new kettle.


----------



## Steve Coll (Feb 7, 2015)

bluewolf said:



			We're going to watch Phoenix Nights on the Sunday night. Probably have a nice meal at Gaucho before we go in.. Nothing says romance quite like a bit of Brian Potter.....
		
Click to expand...

Spot on- I've got my mrs into this after watching the box set - made up Teds on the mend.


----------



## blackpuddinmonster (Feb 8, 2015)

I'am not religious, so i will likely give it a miss..:mmm:


----------



## Captainron (Feb 8, 2015)

I'm sending mine to her moms in Scotland for the week with the kids.


----------



## ColchesterFC (Feb 8, 2015)

I've given up on Valentine's Day. Last year Mrs Colch wanted flowers. I even went to the trouble of getting her two different types. Plain and self raising and she still wasn't happy. You just can't win with women.


----------



## Fish (Feb 8, 2015)

I'll treat her by coming home sober :cheers:


----------



## CMAC (Feb 8, 2015)

Pin-seeker said:



			I'm not a fan tbh. 
I'll probably get her a card & take her for an indian,anything for a quiet life.
		
Click to expand...

is the cry of the men who walk with head bowed and repeat "yes dear" all day:mmm:


you are not alone


----------



## ScienceBoy (Feb 8, 2015)

Its our friends birthday so we have never really done it.

Its not for everyone but those who do enjoy it then go ahead and do it properly if you wish to.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Feb 8, 2015)

CMAC said:



			is the cry of the men who walk with head bowed and repeat "yes dear" all day:mmm:


you are not alone

Click to expand...

:rofl:
Thing is I still don't get a quiet life


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Feb 8, 2015)

There will always be someone that tells you that you can't do something. If you're married, it's probably your wife.

I'm not saying my wife's voice is annoying, but right now I'm really jealous of deaf people.

My definition of" Armed and Dangerous" is: a cheesed off wife with a bottle of wine, and the credit cards

I think I just discovered Newtonâ€™s third law of Emotion: ..... "For every male action, there is an equal and opposite wife overreaction.


----------



## Captainron (Feb 8, 2015)

HomerJSimpson said:



			I think I just discovered Newtonâ€™s third law of Emotion: ..... "For every male action, there is an equal and opposite wife overreaction.
		
Click to expand...

Once they overcome the inertia of starting the argument there is no force that man can provide which acts upon it. Silence, nodding and avoiding eye contact have some effect but it usually takes 2-3 weeks of that for it to become at rest again.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Feb 10, 2015)

My wife went to visit her mother today. Or as I refer to it, her â€œbitch refresher courseâ€.


----------



## ScienceBoy (Feb 10, 2015)

We are going shopping for maternity clothes then off to a place that does not do any valentines bookings for a nice quiet lunch.

Then home to watch DVDs with popcorn etc


----------



## Tashyboy (Feb 10, 2015)

That fifty shades of grey trailer is getting on me wick,

Christian "I don't do romance", eh it's released on Valentine's day biggest romantic day of the year, and he don't do romance. there selling that well.


----------



## SocketRocket (Feb 11, 2015)

Captainron said:



			I'm sending mine to her moms in Scotland for the week with the kids.
		
Click to expand...

Better than the other way round!    The mice start jumping onto the traps when my Mother in Law visits.


----------



## blackpuddinmonster (Feb 11, 2015)

HomerJSimpson said:



			My wife went to visit her mother today. Or as I refer to it, her â€œbitch refresher courseâ€.
		
Click to expand...

I'am pretty good a reading between the lines.
Something tells me you and Marge may of had words Homer..
I know what your thinking, virtually psychic me you know..


----------



## Crazyface (Feb 11, 2015)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Have always given it a miss. Total rip off
		
Click to expand...

????????????

Cook a nice meal,it's on a Saturday you've got all day buy in a good quality desert and good quality white wine. Download / Stream a mushy movie and have the heating turned up. 

Where's the rip off there?

Plus mega brownie points banked !!!!!!

I'll post up a recipe if you want plus desert and wine selection and movie.


----------



## Rooter (Feb 11, 2015)

I will be treating Mrs R to an afternoon in front of the TV with Italy Vs England. May throw in some beer and snacks, followed by me being asleep on the sofa by 8PM. Who says romance is dead?

Joking aside, we have agreed and have for years that valentines is a rip off, its valentines every day in our lives!

PS. Also read today that the UK is expecting a baby boom in 9 months time following the release of 50 shades this weekend! LOL


----------



## Slab (Feb 11, 2015)

Tashyboy said:



			What's your treat for HID.

or will you give it a miss again
		
Click to expand...

Table booked at lively restaurant overlooking the Indian ocean where they do an amazing fillet steak. So that'll be good food, good music, good setting and most of all, good company

Whats not to like


----------



## Rumpokid (Feb 11, 2015)

Today is the new Valentines Day..Taking mrs Kid out to our local cozy Italian...Half price pasta night, glass of red, fine conversation and company!!!......And yes  it is me that will be there....Might have a chat about the new club i could be joining though.....


----------



## ScienceBoy (Feb 11, 2015)

Rooter said:



			Also read today that the UK is expecting a baby boom in 9 months time following the release of 50 shades this weekend! LOL
		
Click to expand...

I missed that boat by 3 months! At least we will make the September 1st cutoff.


----------



## Khamelion (Feb 12, 2015)

Taken from a tweet I read:

"If you need Valentines day to tell someone you love them, then you do not really love them at all"

It's just another rip off day, to keep the card manufacturers in business, it's probably the only day of the year the florists quadruple if not more their profit on roses.


----------



## Slab (Feb 12, 2015)

Khamelion said:



			Taken from a tweet I read:

"If you need Valentines day to tell someone you love them, then you do not really love them at all"

It's just another rip off day, to keep the card manufacturers in business, it's probably the only day of the year the florists quadruple if not more their profit on roses.
		
Click to expand...

It was probably written by someone who is or soon will be single!

Of course its a rip off day.... if you want to be ripped off, but it can also be nice to earmark a particular day to remind us to take our partners out for some quality time together when most of us have quite busy lives. No need for cards and stuffed teddy's etc


----------



## philly169 (Feb 12, 2015)

me and the future mrs169 are going on a double date with our best friends, all you can eat chinese.. having an early night, i have golf in the morning...


----------



## Marshy77 (Feb 12, 2015)

My Mrs hates it, we never go out on Valentines but we are out tomorrow night. She even told me to dj on Sat night - she must have her boyfriend coming round!!


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Feb 12, 2015)

When you get to a certain age valentines night is generally spent babysitting grandchildren!

Last year Mrs Doon and I agreed not to send cards.
Guess what we both bought each other one [our 45th]
This year we agreed to really not buy cards so I just bought her a wee bunch of flowers


----------



## Crazyface (Feb 13, 2015)

http://www.hotukdeals.com/deals/just-better-tesco-basics-ironing-board-8-w-code-tesco-direct-2142596

This !!!


----------



## Puter Putter (Feb 13, 2015)

lolz, I will be purchasing my better half a new putter!


----------



## pokerjoke (Feb 13, 2015)

philly169 said:



			me and the future mrs169 are going on a double date with our best friends, all you can eat chinese.. having an early night, i have golf in the morning...
		
Click to expand...

Get a couple of early holes in as a warm up.

Sorry to lower the tone.


----------



## richart (Feb 13, 2015)

I still don't celebrate massacres, and nothing is going to make me change.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Feb 13, 2015)

It's Valentine's Day tomorrow for all you soppy romantics. The divorce rate is almost at 60%. How does Cupid keep his job with that level of failure?

A box of chocolates: Â£40, Valentines Day card: Â£5, not being yelled at for 35 minutes until the chocolate is gone: priceless!

Or look at it another way. Please accept this bundle of over priced, fragrant plants expressly grown to be killed while in their prime as a token of my love for you. 

Cynical. Moi?


----------



## bluewolf (Feb 13, 2015)

HomerJSimpson said:



			It's Valentine's Day tomorrow for all you soppy romantics. The divorce rate is almost at 60%.  

Cynical. Moi?
		
Click to expand...

Yes, but what is the remarrying rate?


----------



## palindromicbob (Feb 13, 2015)

Sweet **** all.  Don't do V day.


----------



## Rooter (Feb 14, 2015)

Mrs R has gone to work, I am policing the kids. Rugby on later followed by me sleeping on the sofa from 6pm due to a few afternoon sherbets.


----------



## guest100718 (Feb 14, 2015)

I'm working today, just about to migrate to a new fabric..!


----------



## vkurup (Feb 15, 2015)

We had clear division of labour... I woke up early only to see Aussies plunder the English attack and then off to the monthly S/F While Mrs was in charge of childcare.  I shot my PB and She was duely rewarded with a meal at the Club..


----------



## Rooter (Feb 15, 2015)

guest100718 said:



			I'm working today, just about to migrate to a new fabric..!
		
Click to expand...

100MB? Infiniband? Much more interesting than roses and chocs!


----------



## JCW (Feb 15, 2015)

Got my wife a nice card , flowers and a lovely box of chocolates and got it taken to her . lovely as she enjoyed it , for me i had lots of cards and greetings for this special day , Even had a cake made for me , enjoyed the day as always


----------

